# AK's Cannabis Cookbook



## akgrown (Jun 13, 2009)

So like i promised im going to start this cook book and update weekly and here are the first 2. like i said one savory and one sweet. all recipies will call for canna butter or oil or tincture etc...

This is an awesome recipie thats one of my munchie favs

*Blazin Buffalo Wings*

*2-4 lbs chicken wings*
*1/2 cup of your favorite hot pepper sauce*
*1/4 cup canna butter*
*Corn starch or flour aslo try rice flour*
*salt and pepper to taste*

If you dont want to fry your wings than omit the corn starch step pre-heat the oven to 400 degrees and bake for 10-12 mins or untill done toss in wing sauce

If frying heat vegi or peanut dont use olive oil its not good for frying to 350 degrees.

meanwhile in a small sauce pan melt butter slowly and slowly whisk in the hot sauce to incorporate them properly set aside 

mix cornstarch with salt and pepper and coat wings lightly. Deep fry wings for about 7-10 min or untill internal temp is 165 degrees. toss wings in a mixing bowl and coat with the wing sauce. serve with blue cheese crumbles and blue cheese dressing, some extra wing sauce, and some celery and carott sticks.


Canna-Truffles these are my absolute favorite they get you blazed just dont eat to many there very rich

10 ounces bittersweet chocolate chopped finely 
3 tablespoons canna butter 
1/2 cup heavy whipping or manufacturing cream 
1/4 cup brandy or grand marinier 
1/2 cup bittersweet coco powder
8 ounces semisweet or bittersweet chocolate, chopped fine (optional)
toasted nuts citrus zest or maybe coconut for coating

Over a double boiler melt the 10 oz of chocolate with the butter and whisk to incorporate. meanwhile bring the cream to a simmer over medium heat pour cream into chocolate and whisk gently place in fridge for about 1 hr or till its hard. when ready using a melon baller scoop the chocolate into little balls and place on flat cookie sheet. now comes the custom part you can toss the truffles in melted chocolate or in nuts coco powder anything you want keep refrig and enjoy.


----------



## joegreen (Jun 19, 2009)

akgrow keep them coming as promised that way we can have a decent cookbook,....Suscribed


----------



## akgrown (Jun 20, 2009)

pan seared langostine with vanilla lager butter

6-10 langostines
1/2 cup canna butter room temp
1/2 vanilla bean split and veined
1 tbl peanut oil 
1 cup american lager
salt and white pepper tt
2tbl fresh thyme minced
1 small shallot minced

In a sauce pan add beer shallot salt and pepper and bring to a boil. reduce to a low simmer and add vanilla and slowly whisk in small amounts of butter untill sauce is smooth and all butter is in sauce.

meanwhile in a saute pan heat peanut oil over high heat untill pan is very hot reduce heat to medium high and toss in langostine carefull not to burn saute till done. 

serve hot with butter sauce and garnish with thyme. serve with a lightly dressed cabbage slaw and fresh made chips.

Banana sundae with chocolate butter sauce.

1 banana split lengwise
3 scoops of french vanilla or vanilla bean
1tpl chopped walnuts
chocolate butter sauce (recipie follows) TT
marichino cherries

split the banana lengthwise and put in a sundae dish. add the 3 scoops of vanilla in between the sliced banana. Drizzle or Pour the chocolate butter sauce over the sundae. garnish with walnuts and cherries

Chocolate butter sauce

4oz bitter sweet chocolate chips
3-4 oz grand marnier (the less u use the thicker the finished sauce will be
1 and 1/2 oz canna butter room temp

over a double boiler melt chocolate and grand mariner together and whisk till smooth. remove from heat and whisk in the room temp butter slowly till it all incorportaed. if you do this next step to quickly your sauce will break and and it will be butter with chocolate. when its done it should look creamy and shiny. serve over your sundae.

well thats all for this week thanks to all those who read these and please leave some comments so i know if there are helping or not and also i would like to here some feed back bout there. skin up and blaze too 
-Peace-


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jun 21, 2009)

www.allrecipes.com

substitute any of their recipes with cannabutter/oil/tincture. No offense, but these recipe threads always fail for a reason. It would be impractical to sift through all these to find one someone would like. Have you ever even made any of these recipes or you just posting stuff you found?


----------



## akgrown (Jun 21, 2009)

i try all my recipies before i post them or there recipies i have tried before. im a chef by trade so i cook for a living and when i home i cook for practice. alot of recipies i do look up but then i change them completly while still keeping the basic idea but thats how all recipies are made


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 21, 2009)

akgrown said:


> i try all my recipies before i post them or there recipies i have tried before. im a chef by trade so i cook for a living and when i home i cook for practice. alot of recipies i do look up but then i change them completly while still keeping the basic idea but thats how all recipies are made


No wonder you have so much to post! Works for me, as I just can't experiment anymore; tossing something in the microwave leaves me fatigued and hurting. 

My 19 yr. old son has decided he's tired of looking for "just jobs" and is seriously considering culinary school. It is right up his alley: he's amazing in the kitchen, always modifying things (or simply "inventing" what looks/sounds/smells/tastes good to him), and his concoctions are guaranteed to be delicious every time. If there's just one thing I miss about him living here (aside from his company in general), it's his cooking, which he offered to do for me daily and often multiple times a day. I hope he goes through with the schooling. He'd be an awesome chef.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jun 21, 2009)

akgrown said:


> i try all my recipies before i post them or there recipies i have tried before. im a chef by trade so i cook for a living and when i home i cook for practice. alot of recipies i do look up but then i change them completly while still keeping the basic idea but thats how all recipies are made


 
do you have any pics of those wings finished? im gonna hang on to that recipe. it would be a good super bowl party snack or for something like that


----------



## joegreen (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks again chef can't wait to try this


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah that wings recipe looks really tasty. Not into hot/spicy foods but I do have some tasty BBQ ready to roll on it!

Here is the amazing Alton Brown and his kick ass Wing making recipe


[youtube]4HX6q61JWR4[/youtube]

[youtube]5LDgcKb7UVY[/youtube]


----------



## TokeAndSmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

really nice i tried the truffle one the other day simple amazing and i was blazin for a good while


----------



## akgrown (Jun 28, 2009)

recipie 5 Garlic rosemary Chicken breast

2 bonless skin on chix breast
1 cup canna oil
3 tbl minced garlic
2 tsp dried basil
1 tbl chopped fresh rosemary
TT salt and pepper

in a large freezer bag mix all ingredients together and marinate for 1 day. you will know its done when it looks kinda pasty and most of the oil is absorbed. pre heat oven to 350. in a large pan saute the chicken skin side down untill crisp flip and brown other side and place pan in oven (DO NOT PUT A SAUTE PAN IN THE OVEN IF ITS GOT A PLASTIC HANDLE UNLESS YOU KNOW ITS RATED FOR HIGH HEAT) and cook untill internal temp is about 155. let rest for about 5-7 mins as the chix will continue to cook this way it wont be dry. serve with cream sauce and your choice of starch and vegitable.

Recipie 6 Choclate butter cookies

8 oz of softened cream cheese
1 stick of canna butter room temp
1 large egg
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 18oz box chocolate cake mix i use german chocolate

Preheat oven to 350 
In a large bowl using a mixer or use a food processer cream the cream cheese and butter until smooth then the egg, the vanilla extract and the cake mix. Cover and chill for 2 hours to firm up so that you can roll the batter into balls(kinda like the truffles. Roll the batter into tbl sized balls. Place on an ungreased cookie sheet and bake 12 minutes. The cookies will be nice and soft. enjoy


----------



## akgrown (Jun 28, 2009)

just want to thank fdd for making this a sticky and to the community of riu for reading my recipies


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jun 28, 2009)

akgrown said:


> recipie 5 Garlic rosemary Chicken breast
> 
> 2 bonless skin on chix breast
> 1 cup canna oil
> ...


 
so what do you do with that extra but used chicken cannaoil  throw it out?


----------



## akgrown (Jun 29, 2009)

the longer it marinates the more it absorbs no more than 2 days but if there is any left over than yes toss it it would be extremely un sanitary to re use oil that had raw chixen in it


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jun 29, 2009)

You have a good sauce or something to go with the chicken. That sounds good!


----------



## akgrown (Jun 30, 2009)

1 tbl fresh chopped basil
2 cups heavy whipping cream
1/4 cup flour
1/4 cup canna butter

in a medium sauce pan over med heat melt butter and add flour whisk and cook for 5 mins add cream whisk till smooth and reduce heat to low. sauce will thicken add basil and serve


----------



## akgrown (Jul 1, 2009)

well i am going to alaska this weekend to visit my folks and do some halibut fishing so when i come back i will double up the recipies. ive benn dry for a week so no weed means no new recipies at this moment but i cant wait to get to alaska and smoke some of the tastiest hydro cheba.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 14, 2009)

ok so im back from AK smokin some Nothern lights i brought back and thought it was time for some new recipies. 

i thought i would be the first one to post a recipie about making butter at home not canna butter but butter.

1qt heavy cream
3 mixing bowls
a sieve or fine strainer
rubber spatula
hand mixer or a big mixture

pour cream into bowl and warm to room temp
begin mixing the cream and scrape it off the sides from time to time
when it looks whipped and thick you have whipped cream keep on mixing untill it begins to break down it will start to clump very small and gradually the clumps will grow. when all the butter is seperated from the now buttermilk strain over a new bowl. move the butter to a new bowl filled with cold water and submerge the butter and rinse it till the water runs clear. freeze refridgerate or whatever you have fresh butter.

heres a pic of the fish we caught


----------



## joegreen (Jul 17, 2009)

Damn those are some nice looking fish, I going to try this butter recipe with weekend though.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 17, 2009)

Cajun Style Blackened Chicken with Mango Chutney butter

2 chicken breast marinated in canna oil
cajun spice
2 Tbl canna butter softend
3 Tbl Mango Chutney (u can make ur own or buy it)
Salt and Pepper
2 Tbl Peanut oil
pre-heat oven to 350
season one side of chicken very generously not caked on but seanoned heavily. in a saute pan over high heat add oil and wait till oil is smokin hot(literally)
add chicken season side down -WARNING- the point of blackened foods is to burn the seasoning w/o burning the meat so be careful. cook the chicken untill the seasoning is black (this will create lots of smoke so open a window and turn on the hood) once the seasoning is black remove the chix and place on baking sheet and cook tilll internal temp is 155 remove from oven and let set so the chicken can rest and finish cooking. 

For the chutney butter mix butter and chutney together in food processer and blend till smooth. serve over chicken along with saffron rice pilaf and your choice of vegitables


----------



## akgrown (Jul 19, 2009)

heres one of my favorite deserts.

1 16 oz package phylo dough thawed
1 cup canna butter melted
1 tsp cinnamon
1 cup water
1 cup suger
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup honey
1 lb ur fav chopped nuts

pre-heat oven to 350 and grease a 9x13 baking dish. remove phylo from package and un roll being careful not to tear. cut dough to fit pan. (keep a moist towl over dough so it does not dry out. 

Chop nuts and toss with cinnamon. Set aside. Unroll phyllo dough. Cut whole stack in half to fit pan. Cover phyllo with a dampened cloth to keep from drying out. Place two sheets of dough in pan, butter thoroughly. Repeat until you have 8 sheets layered. Sprinkle 2 - 3 tablespoons of nut mixture on top. Top with two sheets of dough, butter, nuts, layering as you go. The top layer should be about 6 - 8 sheets deep. 

cut dough into squares or whatever shape just dont leave it whole or it will be diff to remove from pan. bake for about 50 mins.

meanwhile combine water and suger and bring to boil. add honey and vanilla and simmer on low for about 15 mins. when done baking immeaditly pour sauce over pastry and let cool. do not wrap or it will get soggy. enjoy


----------



## TimboSlice (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you ever thought about making your own, "Marijuana Cook Book" youtube channel?


----------



## akgrown (Jul 24, 2009)

i barley make time for this and besides i have no video editing experience


----------



## akgrown (Jul 25, 2009)

here is a desert recipie that come from a cook book of my favorite resturants back home. it sweet, rich and chocolaty good. 

Double Musky Pie

DOUBLE MUSKY PIE

PRE-HEAT TO 350 DEGRESS

1ST LAYER
3 EGG WHITES
¼ PINCH OF SALT
¼ TSP OF CREAM OF TARTER
1 CUP SUGAR
1 TSP VANILLA
36 SALTINE CRACKERS
1 CUP PECANS ROUGHLY CHOPPED

BEAT EGG WHITES TILL AIRY AND FROTHY MIX IN SALT AND CONTINUE TO BEAT AND ADD SUGAR SLOWLY. ADD CREAM OF TARTER CONTINUE TO BEAT WHITES TILL STIFF AND GLOSSY

BREAK UP CRACKERS INTO MEDIUM PIECES _(__PUT IN A BIG ZIPLOCK AND BEAT WITH A SPOON BUT DO NOT CRUSH TILL CRACKERS ARE POWDER_)
MIX EGG WHITES WITH NUTS, VANILLA, AND CRACKERS AND SPREAD INTO BUTTERED 9 PIE PAN SHOULD HAVE 1 THICK CRUST 

BAKE AT 350 FOR 12-18 MINS EGG WHITES WILL BE CRUSTY TO TOUCH

2ND LAYER
2 OUNCES UN SWEETENED CHOCOLATE
¼ POUND CANNA BUTTER(_BUY THE 1 POUND BOX AND USE ONE OF THE 4 STICKS_)
¼ CUP FLOWER
1 CUP SUGAR
2 WHOLE EGGS BEATEN

MIX CHOCOLATE WITH BUTTER AND MELT SLOWLY ADD EGGS, ADD 1/4 FLOWER AND ½ SUGAR MIX FOR ABOUT 30 SECS
ADD REMAINING FLOWER AND SUGAR CONTINUE TO STIR BUT KEEP MIX GRAINY (DO NOT OVER STIR)
ADD MIX TO CRUST AND BAKE FOR 35-45 MINS AT 350. STICK WITH A TOOTHPICK IT WILL STILL BE GOOEY IN CENTER. WHEN DONE CENTER WILL CONTINUE TO COOK OUTSIDE OVEN. LET COOL IN REFRIDGERATOR 

3RD LAYER
1 WHOLE BOWL COOL WHIP LAYERED OVER PIE (REFRIDGERATE PIE FIRST MAKE SURE ITS COOL OR COOL WHIP WILL MELT)

KEEP PIE REFRIDGERATED UNTILL READY TO SERVE

I PROMISE YOU WILL ENJOY


----------



## leeny (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome chef! I'm not into desserts but love cooking Italian and other savory foods! can't wait to see more


----------



## lilbroray (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey man I gotta say these recipes are pretty great. Nothin beats munchies 
I look forward to some more bad ass creations.......subscribed


----------



## akgrown (Aug 2, 2009)

3 potatoes baked then cooled.
bacon bits
canna butter
mexi cheese blend
sourcream
sliced chives
peanut oil (or if you have enough use canna oil)
garlic salt
pepper

pre heat broiler to 500 or highest it will go
use enough oil to submerge the potato skins
cut the potatoes in 1/2 and scoop out the potato pulp leaving about 1/4" and deep fry in oil till potato pulp is golden brown. as soon as you remove from oil season with garlic salt and pepper and place on a baking sheet. fill cavities with cheese and bacon pieces place inon top rack of broiler for 1 min or untill cheese is bubbley. remove and immeaditly add some canna butter. arrane on a plate in a circle and top with sour cream bacon and chives.


----------



## akgrown (Aug 6, 2009)

kinda like everything that is awesome is in here, these are tasty and pack some punch. try em out

HAPPLE BLUTTER BARS (im stoned)

1 1/2 cups a/p flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
2 1/2 cups quick cook oats not cooked
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown suger
1 cup melted canna butter
1 1/2 cups apple butter (i usually get mine from the farmers market)

Combine the flour,baking soda and salt in a large bowl. Add oats and sugar then stir in canna butter and mix well. Press half of mixture into a buttered 13x9x2 baking dish.cover top with a liberal amount of apple butter. Top with the rest of crumb mix and press in lightly with a spoon. Bake around 50-60 minutes or until golden brown. Cool off(do not coverwhile cooling) cut into bars, bites, or any shape.

let me know your feedback on these guys and gals


----------



## leeny (Aug 6, 2009)

akgrown said:


> kinda like everything that is awesome is in here, these are tasty and pack some punch. try em out
> 
> HAPPLE BLUTTER BARS (im stoned)
> 
> ...


is this like some delicious struesel with apple flavor and more strusel? cus you're my hero if it is....


----------



## akgrown (Aug 7, 2009)

almost but not quite however a streusel topping would make this even better


----------



## akgrown (Aug 7, 2009)

allright riu i finally got some time to post a full dinner here and many of you want fine dining so here we go. this recipe will be with out cannabis oil or butter since its gonna cost you a pretty penny to make by its self. however you can replace any part of this recipie with cannabis

Rosemary crusted rack of lamb with potato croquettes sauteed baby vegitables and a mint creme'.

LAMB

1 full rack of domestic colorado lamb trimmed and frenched. if you dont know how you can google it
3-5 sprigs fresh rosemary minced
1/4 cup olive oil
salt and white pepper TT
1tbl minced garlic

preheat oven to 350. in a stainless steel pan heat 1 tbl olive oil till very hot. season lamb with salt and pepper and place in pan and begin to brown. meanwhile combine remaining olive oil w/ garlic and rosemary and heat in mircowave for 1 min. when lamb is completley browned brush on oil and place in oven cook to desired doneness. when done cooking brush with oil once more and let sit for 5 mins. cut into chops when ready to serve

Potato croquettes (can be prepped ahead of time)
1/2 lb russet potatoes skinned
1/2 cup milk whole
1/4 cup butter melted
salt and white pepper TT
2 eggs
4 cloves roasted garlic
large pan with 3 inches of oil at 350 degrees
panko bread crumbs
flour
2 more eggs mixed

boil potatoes till soft. drain and toss potatoes in an ice bath. let them cool. combines potatoes in mixer with other ingredients and mix well till very fluffy. spread out on a cake pan and let cool and stiffen. when ready to cook cut the potatoes into rounds no bigger than what you can fit on a spatula. dredge them in the flour then egg then flour then egg and breadcrumbs in that order and fry them in the oil till they are golden brown.

baby veg
mixture of baby carrots, zuchinni and squash 
1oz jack daniels or other bourbon whiskey
1 pad of butter
salt and pepper
1tsp minced garlic

sautee vegitables in butter and garlic when butter is absorbed toss in alcohol(pan needs to be hot) and flambe the veg serve.

Mint horseradish creme'

1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 tsp creme de menthe mint liquor
1 tsp extra hot prepared horseradish
combine the 3 in a bowl and whisk briskley till well incorporated. if you like u can use more mint.

cut potatoes in half at and angle and fan place lamb so that it stands up with bones up and fanned from right to left. fan potatoes around the lamb and plave veg around outside of potatoes. serve creme" on side of plate

enjoy


----------



## nurfayce (Aug 9, 2009)

chef< can u please let me know of any recipies to utilize my stems and smaller stocks? thanks.


----------



## leeny (Aug 9, 2009)

akgrown said:


> allright riu i finally got some time to post a full dinner here and many of you want fine dining so here we go. this recipe will be with out cannabis oil or butter since its gonna cost you a pretty penny to make by its self. however you can replace any part of this recipie with cannabis
> 
> Rosemary crusted rack of lamb with potato croquettes sauteed baby vegitables and a mint creme'.
> 
> ...


have you gotten to try this WITH the cannabis? I'm tempted but all I gotta get is that cash money
... hahahaha 
looks good chef!


----------



## farel2 (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW, im glad i looked in the cooking area!!!!!

akagrown this is all soooo great!!!

Me and my g/f are gonna def try these out!!! 

Thanks for putting the time in to do this


----------



## akgrown (Aug 16, 2009)

salmon and spinach in phylo dough served with wild rice pilaf and steamed fress broccolini.

2 salmon fillets about 8oz each skin off
1 package cooked frozen spinach
1 package phylo dough thawed (found near frozen pies and such at grocery store)
1 cup canna butter melted
salt and pepper TT

start by brushing butter onto phylo dough one sheet at a time till you have about 16 sheets buttered and stacked ontop. you want thicker crust use more less etc. cut in half width wise

season salmon with salt and pepper and place it skin side up on edge of dough. then add a thin layer of the steamed spinich ontop of the salmon. now carefully roll the salmon into the dough making sure that it is completley enclosed and that the spinach is on the botton of the fish when you cut it open. cut 3 smal diagonal cuts across the tops of the pastries. bake at 350 untill golden brown and a thermometer inside reached about 125 degrees.

2 cups of 3 color wild rice.
1/4 cub canna butter
1 tbl slivered almonds
4-6 cups of chix stock.
salt 
pepper
fresh parsley chopped

in a sauce pan melt cannabutter and add rice saute rice untill all the butter is absorbed. add the 4 cups of stock and bring rice to a simmer. now wild rice take a very long time to cook so plan ahead. add stock as needed untill it is done.

3 brocolinni florets
salt
pepper

steam the brocolini and season. 

bon apetit


----------



## palmtree (Aug 17, 2009)

SarcasticHobbes said:


> yeah that wings recipe looks really tasty. Not into hot/spicy foods but I do have some tasty BBQ ready to roll on it!
> 
> Here is the amazing Alton Brown and his kick ass Wing making recipe
> 
> ...


 
Alton Brown is an awsome cook, plus that is a good recipe!! Nice post!


----------



## akgrown (Aug 22, 2009)

what kind of cheesecake


----------



## Chumlie (Aug 22, 2009)

regular New York not a nessity to be round. Like I know I can put cannabutter in the crust I just don't know how to apply it to the filling.


----------



## akgrown (Aug 23, 2009)

ok i have a fun recipie for you. this is going to require you to make your own cheese but its very easy ive made it before. the only thng is your going to need to use either hash or kief because this cheese is not really cooked. im not even sure it will work but its definatley woth a try when i get some more ill screeen all of it and try to make it so heres a link to the cheese recipie and i would add 3-4g of hash or kief to this recipie.
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/cheese/Neufchatel/Neufchatel.htm

heres a link to a good cheescake to use with this cheese. if may not sound appetizing by looking at the individual ingredients but dont judge a book by its cover.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/lemon-marble-cheesecake-recipe/index.html

this cheese is amazing on bagels with fresh lox. tell me how it comes out.


----------



## Chumlie (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks man just wondering if we need the lemon curd. Are is important for tast factor


----------



## akgrown (Aug 23, 2009)

you dont but trust me a lemon cheese cake is way better than reg


----------



## akgrown (Aug 31, 2009)

potato wrapped tiger prawns with steamed jasmine rice and a ginger and citrus burre blanc

for this you will need a spiral slicer. if you have one great if not your S.O.L
you can find them on the net or at kitchen stores. there kinda spendy for the possibilities are endless.

1 russet potato
5-6 uber jumbo prawns cleaned and butterflied.
enough oil to deep fry

use small blade on slicer and slice the potato and slice slowly so you get really long strands. starting from the tail wrap shrimp overlapping the first wrap to hold the potato down and continue wrapping the shrimp. make sure to keep the butterflied section flat and wrap it to keep them that way. over lap the last wrap as well. heat oil to 350 and deep fry

1 cup jasmine rice
2 cups water 
1/4 tsp aji mirin(sweet rice wine vinegar)

steam rice like normal when done pour in the aji mirin and fluff with fork

for the sauce follow the recipie in this link. instead of wine use sake and add minced fresh ginger or ginger water and the juice of 1/2 nectarine. 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/200855-great-butter-sauces-2-a.html

and heres a link to the spiral slicer

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007Y9WHQ

enjoy!!!!


----------



## dimebagdan (Sep 3, 2009)

mirin is actualy a fermented product similar to vinager. a great substatute is rice vinager and suger mix.


----------



## akgrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Rosemary and thyme game hen

1 whole cornish game hen cut in half and back bone removed
2 sprigs fresh rosemary
2 sprigs fresh thyme
salt and pepper TT
1 1/2 cups canna oil
2 tbl fresh minced garlic

in a large ziplock bag add garlic and 1/2 herbs with 1 cup canna oil. place hen halves in bag and mix it around till evenly coated. suck as much air out of bag and allow to marinate for 24 hrs.

when ready to cook pre heat oven to 375. 

in a large skillet (stainless is best you will see why) heat 2 tbl oil till nice and hot. reduce to med high and place game hen in skin side down and leave it. wait till the skin is crispy to turn. when ready turn and cook for 5 mins. meanwhile take that other 1/2 canna oil some salt, pepper, and the left over herbs and place in a microwavable safe dish for 1 min. remove (caution very hot) and begin brushing the game hen on both sides till oil is gone. if using a stainless just put it in the oven if not then you need to transfer the hen and all juices to a baking dish. cook till internal temp is about 155. let set for 5 mins to finish cooking. serve with broccoli and brown rice pilaf.

enjoy


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 1, 2009)

Can I use cannabutter for apple pie?

I make a pretty good pie, and it would go great
with some of Silkwills mellow yellow ice cream.

I would be so baked. 

Get back at me!!


----------



## akgrown (Oct 1, 2009)

i would definantly use it in the crust or if its dutch apple i would use it in the streudel. good luck and be careful and over powering edilbe high is not as satisfying as you might think. good luck and let me know how it turns out


----------



## DubsFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> No wonder you have so much to post! Works for me, as I just can't experiment anymore; tossing something in the microwave leaves me fatigued and hurting.
> 
> My 19 yr. old son has decided he's tired of looking for "just jobs" and is seriously considering culinary school. It is right up his alley: he's amazing in the kitchen, always modifying things (or simply "inventing" what looks/sounds/smells/tastes good to him), and his concoctions are guaranteed to be delicious every time. If there's just one thing I miss about him living here (aside from his company in general), it's his cooking, which he offered to do for me daily and often multiple times a day. I hope he goes through with the schooling. He'd be an awesome chef.


Thats awesome to hear from a Dad. I'm sure he knows you miss him.


----------



## akgrown (Nov 24, 2009)

going to be posting some thanksgiving recipies this week so subscribe. sorry its been so long had some finacial probs and went without power for 2 weeks.


----------



## akgrown (Nov 24, 2009)

sausage apple stuffing

1 BAG UN SEASONED BREADCRUMPS
1 STICK OF BUTTER(1/4 CANNA IF YOU WANNA GET HIGH WITH 3/4 REG BUTTER)
2-3 LINKS ANDOUILLE SAUSAGE DICED
1 OINION DICED
2-3 CELERY RIBS DICED WITH CELERY LEAVES
1 1/2 FUJI APPLES DICED
ENOUGH CHIX BROTH TO SATURATE
1TBL SAGE
PEPPER, SALT TT
1 TBL GARLIC
1TBL CAJUN SPICE

MELT THE BUTTER
IN A LARGE BOWL COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS UNTILL WELL INCORPORATED
BAKE IN A BUTTERED BAKING DISH AT 350 FOR 30-45 MINS

THIS IS A CHILDHOOD FAV OF MINE AND MAKE IT EVERY THANKS GIVING.


----------



## maryjwanna (Dec 16, 2009)

i like the butter with it in it you can put it on or in anything


----------



## 69wombat69 (Jan 11, 2010)

dude, would it be okay if i copied down some of your recipes in a microsoft word document...?? i'd love to hang on to these and try these with my friends. Theyd also be really awesome for the super bowl (just a couple weeks away!!), especially the buffalo wings one...


----------



## akgrown (Jan 12, 2010)

sure man there not copywrited or anything im a aspiring game developer student. cooking is just my fav past time


----------



## 69wombat69 (Jan 12, 2010)

akgrown said:


> sure man there not copywrited or anything im a aspiring game developer student. cooking is just my fav past time


haha wow really...?!?! im a game developer student, too!! my second quarter of classes actually start in the morning lol


----------



## the1efp (Jan 28, 2010)

there are a lot of great recipes on here I can't wait to try them. I'll be sure to post how it turns out.


----------



## thepunk (Feb 4, 2010)

Please continue the great work! I love this thread and I can't wait to see some new ones. Thank you!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a good Space Cake recipe.Told my mother I would make some and bring it by.May cut down on her cough.++rep


----------



## akgrown (Feb 18, 2010)

you can replace cannabutter with any box cake recipie even if it asks for oil substitue butter and it works pretty well. Im not the best baker i made my wife a yellow cake for her b-day and it tasted like sweet fluffy corn bread but contained no corn meal or anything. Im a much better cook.


----------



## NoRegrets (Feb 21, 2010)

Loving this thread and can't wait till my harvest!


----------



## Im stoned (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha , this is great. Subbed. = D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2010)

My friend I thank you for the Rosemary lamb recipe (and its friends). With your permission I will attempt to do you justice and prepare this on Sunday for some close friends.
I don't need luck, I need a basting brush Damn-it !!
GWN


----------



## akgrown (Apr 2, 2010)

you can buy a high temp brush at any supermarket in ther utensil isle. sorry its been so long since i have posted a new recipie been busy with school and trying to find a job. had a interview with sony online entertainment yesterday hoping to hear back.


----------



## naydaw (Apr 4, 2010)

anyone have a tea or some kind of drink recipe


----------



## akgrown (Apr 5, 2010)

If you steep some bud in heavy cream and add that to your tea it will work but since THC is not water soluable just putting bud in your tea will not work. you can use a tincture im sure to mix with an alcohilic beverage but I am allergic to alcohol so I could not give you a definitive answer.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 12, 2010)

Tinctures are great mixers,
I use them all the time at school and for anxiety when flying.
if you put in an eyedropper bottle or something of the sorts
can be added to anything and last as long as an edible.
below is my green dragon tincture.
made from this recipie


----------



## akgrown (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicken Kiev

this is a simple tasty meal that wont hurt your pocket book. 
3TBL canna oil-optional
2 large chicken breast
1 whole clove roasted garlic
1/4 cup cannabis butter
2 cups of regular bread crumbs
salt and pepper tt
1 tsp oregano fresh or dry
1/2 cup grated parmesian cheese

vegitable oil to cook with bout 1/2 cup

slice a large poctet into the side of each breast.
In a bowl combine the rest of ingredients minus the bread crumbs and mix untill well incorporated. take some vegitable oil and rub all of outside of chicken breast. stuff breast with butter garlic mix and then coat in bread crumbs. pan fry untill golden brown and finish in a 350 degree oven.

serve with spinach and potatoes

enjoy your flight into space.


----------



## akgrown (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is one of my favorite burger recipies. it contains no cannabis but I wanted to share it with you anyways.

1/3 lb ground beef
2 tbl crumbled blue cheese
salt and pepper
2 tsp worstchire sauce
sliced tomato
sliced oinion
sliced lettuce
2 thin slices of pepperjack cheese
Franks Red Hot

in a bowl combine ground beef, blue cheese, worstchire and salt and pepper. Mix well and form into a patty. Grill burger untill cooked add cheese if desired before burger is finished. Toast bun in oven, on grill, or toaster. Spread Franks red hot as well as any other condiment ie; mayo mustard ketchup. Enjoy. I use the Franks, Mayo, Spicy brown mustard, and blue cheese dressing on mine. be liberal with the red hot so it has a kick.


----------



## gogrow (May 4, 2010)

+rep for all this bro! dont know how I havent seen it before, but probably because i dont have enough pot to be cooking with  but I do love to cook, or at least to eat the good food when its done..... 

would you be against me possibly posting some of my recipes every now and then??? they dont give you the munchies, but do go great when you've got the munchies.... it will be sporadic though I'll have to write them as i cook them, as I dont write any recipes down, seems like forging a piece of fine art to me...... it's cajun corn soup tonight if you're interested


----------



## akgrown (May 4, 2010)

I love cajun anything man. Im from alaska originally but for some reason, there is alot of cajun food available maybe its all the seafood. I make an awesome jambalaya. your more than welcome to post your recipies. I got fdd to make this a sticky so it woudnt dissappear among the thousands of cannabutter recipies. Glad you like it I will be posting some more recipies soon, just have had to much shit going on in life to really get back into the kitchen.


----------



## akgrown (May 9, 2010)

testing a new Mac and cheese recipie tonight, will let you know how it goes. No weed in this one gotta stay sober till the end of next week. I always mess up macoroni and cheese hopefully it will come out right this time.


----------



## patlpp (May 12, 2010)

AKGROWN. Could you direct me to the best Canna butter recipe? Also, when you went to AK last year, I noticed everyone had 2 Halibuts each. I thought they instituted a 1 fish limit. Did you go on the overnighter cruise they have? Did you use one of the MWR charter boats? One last thing, is there such a thing as canna tarter sauce that you can dip into fresh beer-battered Halibut? Soooo good that hbut !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2010)

patlpp said:


> AKGROWN. Could you direct me to the best Canna butter recipe? Also, when you went to AK last year, I noticed everyone had 2 Halibuts each. I thought they instituted a 1 fish limit. Did you go on the overnighter cruise they have? Did you use one of the MWR charter boats? One last thing, is there such a thing as canna tarter sauce that you can dip into fresh beer-battered Halibut? Soooo good that hbut !!


MWR? - as in Morale, Welfare & Recreation? Where are you wanting to catch Butt?
Some areas have instituted a 1 fish limit on Charter vessels - personal (non charter) limit is still 2 per person, however if you are a rural resident in some areas (mine included) one can obtain a federal subsistence permit that allows the holder to take 20 Halibut per person per day. And we are allowed to use either conventional tackle or a set longline with 30 hooks per card holder (I believe the max # of hooks is 90 per line). I fill my freezer (and friends and family) in a big way quickly.
GWN


----------



## patlpp (May 12, 2010)

Yes, that MWR . Subsistence. Now there's a bucket of worms!! If you live in the rural areas than yes, you should be able fill up that freezer. However, I can see limiting charters. I fished Butt 25 years ago, Deep Creek, Homer, and it was endless. 2 hrs fishing and everyone limited out. Now you have to go out 30/40 miles and still can skunk out!! They need, and have, put a limit on it. 

Question: I like 30 to 40 lb Butt instead of the big 300 lb girls. Do you think Bud is the same way? Bud from a 3 ft hydro or from an outdoor monster?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Yes, that MWR . Subsistence. Now there's a bucket of worms!! If you live in the rural areas than yes, you should be able fill up that freezer. However, I can see limiting charters. I fished Butt 25 years ago, Deep Creek, Homer, and it was endless. 2 hrs fishing and everyone limited out. Now you have to go out 30/40 miles and still can skunk out!! They need, and have, put a limit on it.
> 
> Question: I like 30 to 40 lb Butt instead of the big 300 lb girls. Do you think Bud is the same way? Bud from a 3 ft hydro or from an outdoor monster?


You must be retired military - I did my 24 in the USCG. I travel through Homer occasionally, but live elsewhere (where the fishing is much better) and I too keep the chickens - the monsters are always female and they are really important to replenishing the stocks to kill just cause. And the babies taste much better.
BTW, we catch Butt almost within sight of my house - and the only reason we can't see it while fishing is its on a bluff behind a screen of trees, less than 2 miles from the fish.
Ahhh, life is good !
GWN


----------



## akgrown (May 13, 2010)

The Charter boat we took is ran by a family friend name Steve Zernia. He owns profish-n-sea charters out in Homer and yes the limit was 2 per person. I love the chickens they have a much firmer leaner flesh than the barndoors and they dont take 5 hours to wear out. An the babys dont taste 20 years old either. I spent most of my adolescents out in Dutch Harbor, My uncle was the port manager for horizon lines. Whenever we wanted to go do some real deep see butt fishing we would borrow the Companys tugboat and go slay em', miss those days. As far as a tater sauce with canna butter I am going to have to say no but you could dip your fish in canna butter then into tarter sauce. I remember introducing my paernts to canna-butter and king crab, they passed the fuck out. There are lots of canna butter recipies out there tell me what your working with and Ill give you the correct ration.


----------



## gogrow (May 14, 2010)

akgrown said:


> I love cajun anything man. Im from alaska originally but for some reason, there is alot of cajun food available maybe its all the seafood. I make an awesome jambalaya. your more than welcome to post your recipies. I got fdd to make this a sticky so it woudnt dissappear among the thousands of cannabutter recipies. Glad you like it I will be posting some more recipies soon, just have had to much shit going on in life to really get back into the kitchen.



here's today's meal.... damn easy, damn cheap, damn good, and a damn new orleans tradition, so nothing better to start out with.... 

roast beef poboys w/homemade gravy. Here's the recipe if any of you cats feel like tryin it out. 

1lb sliced roast beef from local deli of your choice..... break up into whatever size you want it, or be a dick and ask for it "chipped/shaved" at the deli  
1 loaf fresh french bread (can probably get it hot out the oven at same store if you're willing to wait a minute for it) 

gravy: 

3cups water
4beef bullion cubes
dash of soy sauce
2cloves of garlic, cut to your liking
1med. onion, also cut to your preference 
bout 1/4 cup of chopped green onion
dash of marjoram
dash of sage
2 bay leaf 
generous dash of paprika 
@ 2tblsp of red wine
a lil bit of thickening agent (cornstarch, flour, roux, etc) 

bring the water and bullion cubes to a boil....
start adding the rest of the shit in any order you see fit.... add more of this, less of that; play with it if you'd like, its YOUR creation at this point.... 

when its smelling scrumptious and irresistible, add the red wine and meat, and the thickening agent in the end. Just remember to mix it in with water and pour said mixture into the gravy, if you just put the powder in the gravy you'll get horrible clumps.... 
thicken to desired consistency, or you can opt to leave the gravy alone and have more of a french dip type sandwich.... 

litely toast the french bread and then make your "poboy" and enjoy!


----------



## akgrown (May 21, 2010)

Wooo hoooo 10,000 views. Give me untill sunday and I will have the full 3 course dinner I promised RIU.


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 22, 2010)

hey did you answer the sanna butter recipe?? scribed!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 22, 2010)

haha i meant canna butter obviously


----------



## kevin (May 22, 2010)

i found this recipe and love it, i weigh the dough balls out to 25 grams and i add a pinch of nutmeg to the mix and springle the top with decorator surgar. cooking on a dark cookie sheet gives better results.

Space cakes - the most popular pot brownie to try. Circa 20 cookies. 
Ingredients: 
1/2 cup pot-butter 
1 1/3 cup flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 egg 
Directions: 
1.Preheat oven to 180°C (350°F). 
2.Mix (by hand) the butter, sugars, and egg into a large bowl. 
3.Combine the baking soda, salt, and flour. 
4.Slowly add the flour mixture to the butter mixture and stir by hand. 
5.Shape the dough into 1-inch balls and place them two inches apart on a greased cookie sheet. 
6.Bake for 25-30 minutes or until light brown. 
7.Hungry? Let cool for 3 or 4 minutes and grab.


----------



## akgrown (May 22, 2010)

Sorry for not posting yet my connect seems to have disappeared with my money. Cant get ahold of him so Untill I get the weed you guys are going to have to wait.


----------



## akgrown (May 22, 2010)

kevin said:


> i found this recipe and love it, i weigh the dough balls out to 25 grams and i add a pinch of nutmeg to the mix and springle the top with decorator surgar. cooking on a dark cookie sheet gives better results.
> 
> Space cakes - the most popular pot brownie to try. Circa 20 cookies.
> Ingredients:
> ...


going to have to try this one out. thanks


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 27, 2010)

akgrown said:


> Sorry for not posting yet my connect seems to have disappeared with my money. Cant get ahold of him so Untill I get the weed you guys are going to have to wait.


Oh gee, thats a bummer


----------



## akgrown (Jun 5, 2010)

course 1 will be

Sweat Leaf Salad

1 cup of cured sweet leaf
1 cup of spring leafy greens
1 tbl chopped roma tomatoes.
1 tbl chopped red oinion
2 tbl diced avacado
cannaoil
red vinegar

Mix ingredients in bowl. Drizzle with oil and vinegar.

Enjoy


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 7, 2010)

got any suggestions for the cannabutter recipe? my bad if u already put it i didnt see it


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 7, 2010)

I asked as well, but no response


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2010)

Check this thread - it is specifically about making butter.
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/257281-make-butter-better-ultimate-recipe.html


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 8, 2010)

thx man for the link


----------



## akgrown (Jun 8, 2010)

I posted at the begining of this thread that I would not add to the 1000's of canna butter recipies to this site already. Its simple, cut and dry. mix the butter with small amount of h2o and the weed then cook over low heat for a few hours, strain and cool. your done.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 8, 2010)

gotcha AK, no harm done. I understand completly....

On a side note, u are the Food Channel of RIU. And I LOVE it!!


----------



## akgrown (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks natty nice to know my work is appreaciated.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 8, 2010)

it really is.. are there any recipes for icecream with cannibus? it sounds hard to do but i think it would be divine! maybe like Trichome Sprinkles lol


----------



## akgrown (Jun 9, 2010)

yes there are several canncream recipies and when ever I get some more bud I will write a recipie for some. I know there is at least one recipie here on the forums about bannana icecream.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

after I posted that I went on the search for some and found the banana icecream one.. Haven't tried it yet but it sounded good


----------



## akgrown (Jun 17, 2010)

I made a thread some time ago with a recipie for canna lollipops. The problem was the the butter would always seperate from the candy and overall was just a shit recipie. I did some research and played around and found the best mix with stuff most peaople already have in the kitchen - the tincture gonna have to look that one up. 
Here is the improved recipie

1 cup Sugar
1/2 cup water
1/3 cup corn syrup
1 pack Kool aid mixed with a little water just enough to dissolve
3 TBL Glycerine Tincture

Over medium heat bring sugar, water and corn syrup to a boil stirring about 3 times. When it comes to a boil stop stirring. Using a candy thermometer bring the candy syrup up to 300 degrees. This will take a little while but be patient if you over heat it the sugar will burn very easily. When the syrup reaches between 290 remove from heat immediatly.(this will ensure it is in the hard crack and will not over cook.) Allow to cool to about 275 and slowly stir in kool aid mix and tincture. Working quickly fill your candy molds or what ever you are using. All to cool before handling. I personally like to make small candys, a few suckers and the rest I allow to cool slightly then manipulate it until it is in a long square shape. I then use a sharp knife and cut it into jolly rancher sizes. Wrap them individually and store in fridge. The will keep for awhile. Enjoy these everywhere. 

~WARNING~ Working with sugar is very dangerous. It is about as close to hot lava as you can get in the kitchen. If you get on your hand do not rub(it will just smear and continue to burn)Instead run your hand under cool water this will harden the suger and stop the heat. I do not reccomend doing this while high. Makes about 25-30 candies. For my tincture I take 2 before my morning swim and I am in bliss ville.

Any Questions just leave a comment. Before you ask Google Cannabis Tincture Recipie they are all over the place. Blaze too


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 21, 2010)

i love your recipes man, im sure to use on of these next time i make cannabutter or GD. thanks for these recipes.


----------



## P.S. i love you (Jun 25, 2010)

YES! That is exactly what I was looking for! Now just need to make a glycerine tincture...I'll look it up, but can we get a link for easy access?


----------



## akgrown (Jun 27, 2010)

I will just post the recipie

Mason Jar
Food Grade Glycerin
Buddah


Grind bud up and place into mason jar (you can use anyamount you want)
Pour enough glycerin into the jar to just cover the cannbis. Shake it up twice a day and place in fridge. continue this process for about 1 to 2 weeks. strain the glycerine from the cannabis and add it to what ever you want. Since it is not oil or butter you can use it in any drink or just eat a tbl spoon full and prepare for a space walk. There are lots of quick tincture ways to go that involve cooking but, it does not work as well and also has a really shitty taste when done. DONT RUSH PERFECTION!


----------



## akgrown (Jul 3, 2010)

Blueberry Vanilla Napoleans

Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Pistaccios finley chopped
4 sheets phyllo dough
some melted canna butter
small brush/basting brush
pinch of sugar
handful of blueberries

Serves 2

Pre-heat oven to 375. Begin by laying out 1 sheet of dough and brush with butter then sprinkle on some sugar and some nuts about half. Add another sheet and brush with butter, add another brush and on the 4th brush with butter and sprinkle more sugar and the rest of the nuts. trim the edges and cut the dough into 2 equal pieces(rectangles). Cut each of those into 3 pieces each, leaving you with six equal squares. Place squares on a greased baking sheet and bake about 10-12 min or until golden brown all around. Remove from oven and allow to cool. While the pastry cools soften the ice cream and in a bowl mix the ice cream with a handful of blueberries. To serve place down one pastry then some iceceam/berry mix then another pastry more ice cream and the final pastry. it should look like a double decker sandwich.

(for a real knockout replace vanilla for ganja ice cream.)


----------



## akgrown (Jul 3, 2010)

Giddy Granita

You can make this at home super easy, super fast and it will take you for a loop or two

2 1/2 cups fruit juice(fresh is the best)
1 cup boiling water
1/3 cup of sugar
2 tbl green dragon

Mix all ingredients in a glass 8x8 or 9x9 baking dish. Place in freezer and stir about every 20 mins. When completley frozen you scrape it up with a fork, this makes for a nice light desert or snack. My favs are grapefruit mixed with tangerines, blueberries, strawberries. I have heard of people making pina colada granita or even bloody mary granita.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2010)

mrgreenthumbz said:


> I dont want to come off as a dick face but dude you should organize this onto your first post. I just found it a hassle hunting down recipes through each page. Anyways looking forward to trying many of these. thanks for the great recipes.


akgrown goes through the trouble of creating & posting these fantastic recipe's for your enjoyment & you bitch????
Somethings are worth looking for. Thanks Akgrown - I appreciate them & promise not to whine about it.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks ans the reason this is disorganized is the fact that I cannot make this like a book with chapters and when I come up with recipies I just make what I want. If I had a way of organizing I would but I cant, sorry.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 7, 2010)

1-2 lbs Sweet Potaotes peeled and cut into small pieces
1/3 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/4 cup Kief Butter/Canna Butter
Salt tt 
Pepper tt
3 tbl water


In a large pot boil water and cook potatoes untill soft. Meanwhile in a med sauce pan mix brown sugar, butter, and water and bring to a boil. When Potatoes are soft, strain and add to syrup mixture. Mash together and continue to cook on low untill thickens. Season with salt and pepper and a pinch of cinnamon.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 7, 2010)

Honey Sage Glazed Cornish Hen

1 cornish hen
3 tbls of Honey
1 tbl dried whole sage
salt tt
pepper tt
pinch cayenne pepper
pinch of onion powder
pinch of garlic powder
1 1/2 tbl of glycerine tincture

In a micrwavable safe bowl combine honey, sage, cayenne, onion powder and garlic powder. Microwave for about 20 secs then stir. Split the game hen removing the back bone and season with the salt and pepper. Grill over hot coals untill slight charring occurs. Brush each side of game hen with honey mix and continue to grill untill complete. When complete allow to rest and brush with the tincture. Enjoy!


----------



## akgrown (Jul 7, 2010)

Green Beans for Game Hen

3 slices bacon diced
1 package of frozen french style greenbeans
1 1/2 tbl sweet red wine
Garlic Salt tt
pepper tt
1/4 onion diced small

in a med saute pan over low/medium heat begin to render the bacon. This process is important so do not rush by over heating. Once bacon is rendered and turns golden brown add the onions. once the onions begin to get soft remove 1/2 of the fat and add green beans. Increase heat to med-hi. When the pan begins to sizzle deglaze the pan with the wine trying to get all the brown bits off the bottom. Season and enjoy.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 11, 2010)

I went to the dispensary yesterday and notice that all the edibles we snacks so I think I may focus the priority of my recipies to that area. I had 1/2 of a caramel last night and had no problems sleeping.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 16, 2010)

Damn Akgrown i gotta try some of these out.. Look good!


----------



## akgrown (Jul 18, 2010)

I went to the dispensary againg today and picked up some new stuff that is a pretty hard find. It was Kool-Aid Mix with THC. It was 10 for a 1 0z cup of mix which is good for 16 oz of koolaid. I just had about 4oz of kool-aid and I am ripped. When I can afford some Tincture I am going to figure this recipie out and market it.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would love to figure out how they did that. That would be so tight!

Did it taste any different?


----------



## akgrown (Jul 19, 2010)

I figured it out I just need some tincture....alot of it. I think I am going to keep this one to myself out of respect to the creator. This truly is a gem. It only has a slight taste of keif, light smell. It is potent but it has the tincture high which I am not really all that into. I am going to make a very potent batch soon as I can.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

awesome posts AK seriously fine recipes with or without the butter!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 19, 2010)

akgrown said:


> I figured it out I just need some tincture....alot of it. I think I am going to keep this one to myself out of respect to the creator. This truly is a gem. It only has a slight taste of keif, light smell. It is potent but it has the tincture high which I am not really all that into. I am going to make a very potent batch soon as I can.


So no koolaid for the rest of us??


----------



## TheOldRat (Jul 27, 2010)

I hate to add another line to your thread but Nice work!!!
Thanks for the effort to post up some great recipes 
but it would be nice to have it cleaned up so all there is is recipes IMO


----------



## akgrown (Jul 27, 2010)

Well like I posted earlier there is no real way to organize this. I may take all my recipes and make a book but I would not even know where to start.

P.S I have a week off of school and I plan on playing with chocolate so, I will have some delicious chocolate treats with pictures. If ya'll want you can save up and buy me a good web cam, or a video cam and I can start making a bi-weekley cooking show or something.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 29, 2010)

1 sheet puff pastry

filling

1/4 pecan finley processed
1/4 cup cannabis butter
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 sugar
1 tbl cinnamon
1 egg white

in a bowl combine the filling and set aside. Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. Once pastry is thawed cut into two equal pieces lengthwise. be sure to flower the surface because the pastry will stick. Spread filling so that it covers all of one side with a nice thick layer. Sandwich other half of pastry on top and allow to cool in fridge for 30 mins. Once cool enough to handle slice puff pastry into 12 equal strips. Twist them and then roll them into pretzels. Place on a greased cookie sheet. Brush pretzels with slightly beaten egg white and Bake until golden brown.(Note, some of the filling will melt out but it cooks the pretzels in prailines. Once the pretzels are finished allow to cool. Store in air tight container. Enjoy because these are yummy.

I will post pics later I have miss placed the cord for my cam.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Jul 29, 2010)

looks like some nice recipes bookmarked thanks


----------



## akgrown (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is a pic of the finished pretzels. View attachment 1085495


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2010)

akgrown said:


> Here is a pic of the finished pretzels. View attachment 1085495


Thats freakin stunning - I have to try that !
Thanks much.


----------



## hammy32 (Aug 23, 2010)

ak many thanks kick-ass thread keep the goodies coming!


----------



## akgrown (Aug 25, 2010)

been to broke latley and still have a couple months before I harvest so it may be some time before I am able to make butter again.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 31, 2010)

What a super thread AK!!! I had no idea you were a chef. I found this because I made some cannabutter last night and now I'm about to bake some brownies, or double musky pie or happle blutter bars. +rep.


----------



## akgrown (Sep 2, 2010)

Just remember to cook all these recipes at a max temp of 275, that way the weed does not vape away in the oven.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 2, 2010)

The brownies were pretty nasty tasting, as was the apple butter bars. They were much better the next day. I haven't tried the apple butter bars again but the first time I needed a spoon. I think I remember the recipe saying something about letting them rest. Well heck, I did that for like two hours.  Thanks so much for lending your expertise! Bon appetite!


----------



## illuz1on (Sep 6, 2010)

I was wondering if you had a recipe for THC lollipops I've been looking on the net and haven't found any yet, thanks in advance 

Illuz1on


----------



## calicollectives (Sep 7, 2010)

akgrown said:


> Just remember to cook all these recipes at a max temp of 275, that way the weed does not vape away in the oven.


Thanks for the reminder. Does it also need to be above 250 (but below 275) inside and out for 15-20 minutes?


----------



## akgrown (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok..Well here is my take on medibles. When cooking with cannabis you need to remember a few things.

1) Unless you have no palate...weed butter taste like shit no way around it. Hash butter has a much tangier taste but not so "green" tasting. So remember no matter what if you use weed butter, especially mexi or brick it is going to have a real bad taste.
2) When cooking butter I always reccomend using kief or hash at a ratio of 2g per stick of butter or 8g per lb. If you use cannabis flowers make sure they are well dried and ground finley but not powdered. Do Not use fan leaves, if it is not bud, popcorns or sugar leaf throw it away or compost it. It will only add more green flavor. Try not to use yellow trim as it has a bitter dingy taste. 
3) Cooking temps need to be adhered to or you will vape out the THC and just have shitty butter. When cooking with dairy such as eggs, I highly reccomend using pasteruized eggs or liquid eggs this way there is a much much lower chance of salmonella. You can pull your chix at 155 but no less, 165 is reccommended. Now when baking most flours require a temp of 350 or more for levening. Unfortunatly you cannot cook that high, and I think this is the reason most people do not get "dosed" properly. For brownies, cheesecakes, cakes and tart I would say no more than 275-285 and allow for a slightly longer cooking time and less browning. I also recommend using light colored pans as they reflect less heat and usually brown more evenly. 
4)At the very least to avoid food born illness keep your food when serving hot above 135 degrees F and when serving cold to serve below 39 degrees. these are Cali codes but realistly if using pasturized products you will be fine. 
5)Canna Butter does not have a shelf life of forever. It is always better to clarify your butter then make canna butter. You should store it in airtight containers with a plastic wrap gasket and date it. keep no longer than 6 months. if kept in fridge no more than a week. 
6)Last but not least, Canna Butter made from leaves and flowers and stems are very high is soluable fiber and therefore can and probably will cause you gas and or the hershy squirts.

I hope this helps and please dont knock my spelling, I am two joints into the begining of my day.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 9, 2010)

so if a person can't cook above 275-285 w/o affecting thc quality, then how does one make things like space cake? I mean, I just wonder.....what (if anything) can be done to help it rise?


----------



## akgrown (Sep 9, 2010)

it will rise, it will just take a little longer to cook.


----------



## mccumcumber (Sep 26, 2010)

illuz1on said:


> I was wondering if you had a recipe for THC lollipops I've been looking on the net and haven't found any yet, thanks in advance
> 
> Illuz1on


 I found this recipe to be pretty handy for lollipops:
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f14/how-make-lollipops-10641/

In other news, very cool thread AK, thanks for putting up so many recipes.


----------



## HappyHippy (Oct 9, 2010)

akgrown said:


> I will just post the recipie
> 
> Mason Jar
> Food Grade Glycerin
> ...


If you had an extra half ounce of really oily top quality bubble hash how much glycerin would you use to make a crazy tincture? I currently make my coconut oil at 8 grams hash per 2 cups and it knocks people out.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 11, 2010)

HappyHippy said:


> If you had an extra half ounce of really oily top quality bubble hash how much glycerin would you use to make a crazy tincture? I currently make my coconut oil at 8 grams hash per 2 cups and it knocks people out.


Thats a good question as I have never made a tincture with hash but usually you use a mason jar that fist about 1 oz of ground trium and buds so, I would reccomend using about the same ratio as your coco oil. Take the glycerine and place it in a pan over WARM heat and gradually melt the hash into it. When using hash you do not need to shake it for 2 months or anything, just bring the mix up to 110 degrees and wait untill all the hash dissolves.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 11, 2010)

2 cups whole milk
2 cups heavy crea4 peanut butter cups, chopped into chunks(you may use madicated peanut butter cups like I do
3/4 cup canna butter
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup all natural peanut butter
1/2 tbl vanilla extract

In a large sauce pan over medium heat mix all ingredients (EXCEPT the peanut butter cups) together and bring to low boil. While heating whisk vigoursly untill the canna butter has emulsified with the cream and milk and untill all the peanut butter mixes with the ice cream base.

Strain the mix into a full over ice, or find some way to cool it quickly.

Add the base to your Ice cream make and follow manufacuter instructions. Right before the mix is completly churned toss in the PB cups. This recipe makes about 3 pints and each has 1/4 cup of cannabis butter which is about the same as if you were to eat a whole pan of potent brownies.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2010)

Subbed i gotta find out how to make all of this.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 13, 2010)

what do you mean find out how... I have spelled it out for you in this thread. All these recipes are pretty easy, some require more advanced techniques. Would any of you guy be receptive to the idea of cannabis infused cheese. I am a cheese lover and i love to make it when I have time. Can you imagine a grilled cheese with cannabis cheddar. The list could just go on and on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2010)

akgrown said:


> what do you mean find out how... I have spelled it out for you in this thread. All these recipes are pretty easy, some require more advanced techniques. Would any of you guy be receptive to the idea of cannabis infused cheese. I am a cheese lover and i love to make it when I have time. Can you imagine a grilled cheese with cannabis cheddar. The list could just go on and on.


You are right thanks for the recipes.Just keep em coming.The reason why i said i have to learn because i never tried it but i will with sme good trim and popcorn buds.
+rep


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 13, 2010)

mmmmm cheese....

I love cheese... but enlighten us on any ideas you have to incorporate this plant into such a wonderful dairy product


----------



## akgrown (Oct 17, 2010)

well cheese making is relativly simple. You take whole milk and blend it with a hash that has been decarbed. you then bring the milk to a temp of 165 to homogenize, add cultures, sometimes vinegar, animal rennet. you then wait and as the curd forms you cut it into little chunks. The whey is the liquid left after the curd. Hang the curd in cheese cloth for a day or 2 or use cheese molds. after aout 48 hours add any starters for say blue cheeses, form into wheels and then age the cheese. pretty simple to make motzerrala cheese and super easy to make farmers or cottage cheese. Cream cheese requires rennet but it super delicious when it is fresh.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Oct 18, 2010)

hmm i will have to give it a shot... 

thanks as always bud!


----------



## akgrown (Oct 25, 2010)

still contemplating the cheese ideas, created a new ice cream flavor

Bananna Chip Cheesecake

2 cups whole milk
1 vanilla pudding cup
1 8oz package cream cheese
1 tbl spiced rum
1 bananna sliced
1/4 cup chocolate chips
1/4 cup Hash butter(green butter will make the ice cream have a green tinge)
2 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar

combine all ingredients minus bananna and choco chips in a sauce pan and bring to a low boil, making sure to melt all of the cheese into the cream mix. Once simmered pour through a strainer into a chilled bowl. cool the cream untill very cold. Process in your ice cream maker, when almost done churning, add bananna slices and chocolate chips. This stuff is great, you could also add strawberry or cherry pie filling, grahm crackers or what ever you like in your cheese cake.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2010)

AK, can we use fresh buds in making these great recipes or do I have dry them first. 

Reps for a beautiful set of recipes with and without. 

WW

Edit- How would you incorporate MMJ into a sweet potato or pumpkin pie? 

I'm the only one not diabetic in my family. So is there a sugar-free way? Or do you recommend a something better that would still satisfy their sweet tooth and not be really bad for them? Thanks.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 4, 2010)

I have to report that the rice krispy "treats" really suck balls when it comes to getting it down the throat. It's *rough* on the palette to say the least. The apple butter bars were almost inedible for the first week but now they have lost almost all of the bad taste but will still knock your dick in the dirt. I have 3 left.


----------



## akgrown (Nov 6, 2010)

i find it interesting that you had problems with the rice krispy treats, you must have used a very green butter because I usually sell those before anything else, I would try fruity pebbles next time, it makes for a better flavor and wash your butter before cooking with it. You are the second one who left a bad review on the apple butter bars, I guess not all my recipes can be hits. Thanks for your feedback and pull you dick out the dirt.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 6, 2010)

Going to try the cheesecake and wings this week.

Youve inspired me my friend. Ive made my own garlic bread that was incredible, The flavor of the butter actually goes good with the mashed garlic. Made some great pastas. 

You've already given alot to this site with this thread. I think you could easily have a hit book and help the cannabis community as a whole. I say you look into it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2010)

VansStoner1748 said:


> I think you could easily have a hit book and help the cannabis community as a whole. I say you look into it.


I agree - you are very creative my friend & a book just might sell briskly.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 7, 2010)

It was probably something on this end rather than the recipe. The butter was about 3 weeks old and I was afraid it was going to go bad before I got to use it. The wife didn't have a full box of rice krispies so she sub'ed something else, not sure what. This is a great thread and thanks again for your contributions!!


----------



## akgrown (Nov 8, 2010)

ahhh old butter, when you make butter after it has been washed and cooled, re melt it and portion it out with measuring cups, then freeze it, it will be good for about 6 months. Remember butter is animal fat and goes rancid pretty fast if not kept covered or wrapped. And I would love to make a book but I just do not have the start up capitol. Maybe some day.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Nov 9, 2010)

whats the initial capitol?


----------



## akgrown (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure by capitol I mean the smarts, let alone trying to find a publisher.


----------



## LilCnHER13 (Nov 15, 2010)

akgrown said:


> by capitol I mean the smarts, let alone trying to find a publisher.


 I disagree, your smarts got you this far, & everyone seems to <3 it. Just keep up your great work & in time maybe the right publisher will find you! ; ) Best of luck in all your adventures cooking & otherwise!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

sup AKGrown just wondering im looking to make a whole bunch of edibles soon and wondered what your opionion of using ghee instead of regular butter was? its higher fat content but having never tasted it was wondering if it would have any great effect on the taste of the edibles? 

am gonna have a crack at brownies flapjack and rocky road biscuits!


----------



## akgrown (Nov 23, 2010)

well, ghee is not claryified butter, well it is but a classic ghee is the clarified milk fat from a cow then left to ferment for 24 hrs in a warm place i.e above the oven etc... I do not nessecaryly say to use clarified butter but you can, there is NOT a higher fat content but, just no milk solids. I actually like reg butter as the milk solids impart and extra richness to the dessert in question.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet thanks for the heads up, I always thought it had higher fat content


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wings were Great!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 23, 2010)

Higher fat count is a good thing!! Pork fat rules!


----------



## akgrown (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sweet thanks for the heads up, I always thought it had higher fat content


No Problem



VansStoner1748 said:


> Wings were Great!


I'm Glad you liked em, and hope they were potent enough!



potpimp said:


> Higher fat count is a good thing!! Pork fat rules!


Pork Fat is great for savory cooking, but not so much for baking.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 26, 2010)

You know what budder is? If so how about melting some down into some butter? Would this work? I only wanna make buffalo wings for one person.


----------



## Papaoscartango (Nov 27, 2010)

Tellem about Plugra butter AK, thats my fav. The cheese thing sounds bitchen! I'm thinking some cannabis feta, ripe tomatoes, a nice balsamic....oooo & some roasted yukons. I got the munchies big time. Thx for the ideas!


----------



## akgrown (Nov 28, 2010)

I am always here to help and yes you could melt budder into butter, about 1/2 gram for one batch of wings, you could skip the butter and mix it straight into your hot sauce, that is if you like a spicier wing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

willy mad bout them wings! you boil em first willy?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 28, 2010)

Never tried boiling them first. May try steaming them slightly first. Hot wings are the best munchies food for me.


----------



## akgrown (Nov 28, 2010)

boiling the wings is a terrible idea, unless your making soup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

well i thought it would be horrid too but its basically too get the cooking done before you deep fry them. i tried it and to be honest didnt see much difference other than the foul smell in my kitchen.....

the chinese do it a lot to keep the meat tender so i hear


----------



## akgrown (Dec 17, 2010)

yes they do they even marinate in cola so the acids break down the meat, I however do not like meat like that it tastes almost as if all the texture in the meat is gone.


----------



## Hidden Door (Dec 17, 2010)

i've been looking all over for this recipe and found a few i didn't know i was looking for. thanks to all



kevin said:


> i found this recipe and love it, i weigh the dough balls out to 25 grams and i add a pinch of nutmeg to the mix and springle the top with decorator surgar. cooking on a dark cookie sheet gives better results.
> 
> Space cakes - the most popular pot brownie to try. Circa 20 cookies.
> Ingredients:
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

ak man whats going on its almost xmas and we aint even seen a reciped for weed mulled wine or dope stuffed turkeys!?!?  got anything festive for us!?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2010)

I posted this a week ago sorry for the repost but in case some one missed it..
Let me know what you think

Ingredients:
3- 1 lb boxes powdered sugar
1 cup Cannabutter
1 1/3 cup condenced milk
1 tsp. vanilla
2 cups chopped nuts (or more)
1- 7 oz. pkg. coconut

Directions:
Mix togeather in mixer till well blended. If mixture gets too heavy for the mixer take it out and knead until smooth and well blended.
Roll into small balls about 1 inch or so. Makes about 150 balls.
Chill then dip in chocolate coating.

Chocolate Coating:
3 cups chocolate chips
1/4 lb parafin (wax)
Melt chips and parafin over hot water (Dbl Boiler)
When melted drop balls in chocolate to coat.
Drain a few moments then place on foil or wax paper until set.

Merry Christmas All
Dirt


----------



## akgrown (Dec 23, 2010)

Im north to alaska so no not this year however I encourage you all to work cannabis into your holiday meals for some added fun.


----------



## akgrown (Dec 30, 2010)

Taught my mom how to make good edibles, I love it here in AK every thing just seems right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2010)

akgrown said:


> Taught my mom how to make good edibles, I love it here in AK every thing just seems right.


Aint that the truth - welcome home AK.


----------



## cmac6965 (Jan 1, 2011)

Great recipe's, cook on there brother. Your doing a great job....


----------



## johnathun (Jan 6, 2011)

got some recipes for you to check out if your interested its a banana muffins with a nice topping and some pumpkin muffins. And a quick question does the temp or the amount of time it spends in the oven effect the potency of the item being cooked. thanks


----------



## akgrown (Jan 10, 2011)

yes never cook cannabis infused foods at temps higer than 325F.


----------



## akgrown (Jan 11, 2011)

no weed just put this together and it was awesome.

Left over chocolate cake: 1 slice broken up
1 bannana: Split
1 scoop vanilla ice scream
Pecan Coconut Frosting 1 small scoop
some chocolate sauce

start with a large bowl. place down cake first then a bannana. 3 is ice cream then top with frosting and sauce. enjoy.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds killer, except for the coconut frosting........it's a texture, not a taste, thing.


----------



## akgrown (Jan 22, 2011)

Its been awhile since I posted a recipe so lets go with this one;


Stuffed Portobello Mushrooms

Serves 2

2-3 Large Portobello Mushrooms, Cleaned and veined.
2Tbl Cannabis Butter
1/2 cub oinion small dice
1/4 cup diced tomato 
1/2 cup Parmesian cheese
1/2 lb italian sausage ground beef or other ground meats. You can also use crab but PM me for details
1/2 bell pepper diced
2 cloves garlic minced
olive oil

preheat oven to 400 F

In a Saute Pan over med-high heat add oil and heat till hot, add onion garlic bell pepper and tomato and saute until onion translucent. Add your meat and cook untill cooked throug. 

Brush the inside of the caps liberally with the cannabis butter add more for stronger dose. 

In a bowl combine cooked meat and cheese(you can add other types if you like such as Gouda, White Chedded or any strong cheese.)

Stuff caps with stuffing mixture and top with some more cheese. place in oven for about 10mins, Then crank the broiler up to Med high and cook until top is golden brown and bubbly. Enjoy your meal and your high.

AS ALWAYS, EAT CANNABIS FOODS ON AN EMPTY STOMACH FOR MAXIUM MEDICATION AFFECT.

Bon Appetite'


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mornin AK,,,,,,

I'm not here to jack the thread, you have some tasty treats.

But now that I have entered the realm I'll put some recipes up.

I cook from scratch. Home made and healthy. Cast Iron is my tool of choice
but I also have a knack for BB-Q and Smoked treats.

I'm Danish by design, blessed with a high metabolism or tapeworm,
so even though I eat like a 6th week boot, I stay skinny.

Breakfast time and I'm thinking about an omelette, black forest ham, pepper jack and onions. wheat toast and 
some strawberry preserves from the Strawberry Fest.

First things first though. I have chores to do.


----------



## akgrown (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok but if you have recipes please post them in your own thread No Offense. Omelets are great I was told that eggs and cannbutter go well together. Enjoy your breakfast and get those chores done. 


BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Mornin AK,,,,,,
> 
> I'm not here to jack the thread, you have some tasty treats.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 4, 2011)

ak if you're single, please marry me and come cook for me every day. I don't care if you're a man I'd go gay for some of these recipes. Also, subbed.


----------



## hinesc6 (Feb 4, 2011)

can you marinate chicken in canna oil overnight and then put them in my cajun mix and fry them and they will work ?


----------



## akgrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Well TBH i have never tried fried chicken but, I have marinated in canna-oil i suggest you read through this book try towards the begining for the amounts but yes it does work to marinate but at least 24 hours. 

- On to frying - 

To make a good fried chicken you need at least oil at 350 which is hot enough to vape THC but give it a try if it does not work you still have some great fried chicken.


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 8, 2011)

all i kno s i want some chicken fried tch thighs right now or something fuck yea.


----------



## amnbannert (Feb 13, 2011)

I have alot of experience with candy and confections involving hash oil and pressed hash, I was just wondering if I can make your green dragon recipe with hash oil and do I need to activate the hashoil at a certain temperature to get the best effects from it? Or will this recipe work only strictly with bud? Also if bud is the only method that is proven, can I concentrate the tinture in any way?


----------



## akgrown (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly unless you have a lot of oil/BHO and an unlimited budget then go ahead and make green dragon but, I would just save it for smoking. I only say this because BHO is so precious and amazing. I have never tried it but you could always just eat a few drops of the oil straight then chase it with a shot. What I am saying is you can do it, it will work but I don't recommened it. Hash candys are great but sugar work is a huge hassle unless you have the write tools and space. 

TO EXDEX1X1 - Sorry man I am married and my wife enjoys my cooking to much to give me up.


----------



## amnbannert (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh well i make suckers and truffles and stuff like that with oil and Ive made straight BHO pills. It just doesnt digest as well by its own (in pill form) i figured the fat content of the EVCO would help to get more BHO in the system. (I have access to alot of trim and make BHO regularly). Ill try to make a journal with some stuff in it. I will send you a message or something with a link when I do. I like your thread alot and appreciate all your involvement on the site. We can all learn a lesson from you. Thanks for the quick response. Do you have your own Medible company? And if so what clubs can I find your products in the Sacramento area?


----------



## akgrown (Feb 14, 2011)

Right now I do have a label but, I just dont have the capitol to get any batches out, had a falling out of sorts. I was only carried in a few here in San Diego never made it real big. I would like to and was supposed to get a call for enough product to cook with but he never called back. I have no real sources here no friends really so finding the product to cook with is a pain in the ass.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2011)

Keep your head in the game brother - your break will happen.


----------



## donnachris (Mar 8, 2011)

akgrown said:


> course 1 will be
> 
> Sweat Leaf Salad
> 
> ...



I'm guessing by cured sweet leaf that you mean fresh green marijuana, does that really taste good???


----------



## akgrown (Mar 9, 2011)

donnachris said:


> I'm guessing by cured sweet leaf that you mean fresh green marijuana, does that really taste good???


yes with dressing it does. and I actually mean green fan leaves as well as sweet leaves


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks a lot bro, just started making canna butter  this will come in handy


----------



## donnachris (Mar 23, 2011)

akgrown said:


> yes with dressing it does. and I actually mean green fan leaves as well as sweet leaves


what exactly are the sweet leaves?? I'm a beginner when it comes to growing, so much so i haven't actually started my first grow. i'm trying to find a time that is convenient with my carpenter to build the box.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 23, 2011)

The leave tips that you trim away from the bud itself. The are usually not very big and are usually covered in Trichs. Just avoid the stems and the leaves that grow directly out of the stems.


----------



## speshh (Mar 23, 2011)

gotta say I'm looking forward to trying some of these recipes, got any nice Italian ones. i love Italian food.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a great Gelato and Biscotti Recipe if your interested.


----------



## speshh (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah man that sounds delicious


----------



## akgrown (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you have an ice cream maker because it requires one


----------



## speshh (Mar 25, 2011)

no but i am more than willing to go out and buy one. wouldn't mind owning one anyway


----------



## akgrown (Mar 25, 2011)

Well here is my gelato recipe, be nice to it and it will be nice to you. 

Chocolate Biscotti Gelato

2 OZ Bitter Sweet Chocolate
2 1/4 cups whole mik
1/3 cup of cream
3/4 cup sugar you can add some brown for a "fuller flavor"
3/4 cup Coco Powder
4 Egg Yolks
3/4 cup cannabis butter
In a large bowl mix egg yolks and half of the sugar. In a sauce pan add milk, cream and the other half of the sugar and bring to a simmer over low heat, do not burn or scald the cream. Once simmering remove from heat and mix in the chopped chocolate. Whisk until incorporated. Slowly incorporate mixture into egg yolks, not all at once or it will cook the yolks. Whisk it all together until well mixed. Place in fridge uncovered until cool. Freeze in the ice cream maker. When almost done add chunks of biscotti and melted cannabis butter. You can also add pistacio nuts or whatever else you may want. I have tried it with chunks of left over pot brownies, peanut butter cups etc..... the sky is the limit. So there you go.

Bon Appetite'


----------



## Almostlucky1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay AK, I just had to respond to this thread, and to you specifically... I am a long time lurker, but you have compelled me to write and tell you how great of a job you have done supplying the members here with some truly astonishing recipes for every palette!! Secondly, you struck a soft spot in my heart with the Double Musky pie. I lived in AK for over fifteen years and just moved back to the east coast, and boy!, do I miss the Double Musky..... even though I remember waiting for almost two hours on some nights for a table!!! I MISS AK, BAD. That got me thinking though, how about a few more of the Musky's recipes (if you have their cookbook)? Maybe something Alaskan inspired with halibut, salmon or fresh Trout ( since not everyone has access to moose or caribou)? Halibut Royale? Also, I miss the Moose's Tooth (and Bear's Tooth) and was wondering about an exotic pizza in memorial, (if even just for me, haha!!) Oh yeah, and after making the Musky pie..... FUBAR, totally, and a new favorite dish to make company!!!! Thanks again and keep up the good work....


----------



## akgrown (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah I got Lots of their recipes, I will post some more for you if you wish.


----------



## stayathomedad (Apr 18, 2011)

do you have any sort of recipe for making some sort of hummus


----------



## akgrown (Apr 18, 2011)

yes when I get on here I will post my rosted vegi hummus recipe.


----------



## akgrown (Apr 18, 2011)

Roasted and Toased Hummus

This creamy hummus is completly vegetarian and is tast with some fresh pita chips. 

1 bell pepper
1 egg plant
1 onion
1 tomato
2 cups cooked garbanzo beans
3 cloves garlic
pinch of cumin
pinch of salt
pinch of cayenne
1/2 cup Tahini
5 tbl cannabis(oil made from hash works well here because the cannabis flavor can be overwhelming so season accordingly) oil
1 TBL Plain Olive Oil

Ok first pre heat the oven to 375-400. Cut all your veg into 1" cubes and toss with the salt pepper and the PLAIN OLIVE OIL(reserve your medicated oil(the roasting process will vape away all the weed.) Place on a single layer on a baking sheet and roast untill slightly brown and soft(about 30-40 mins but ovens vary so check often). Once Roasted allow to cool a bit and reserve 2 cups of the mixture, you can use more but it will taste stronger of veg. If you want, use the rest in a quesidilla they are pretty good. 
In your food processor add the 2 cups or beans, the garlic, cannabis oil and tahini. Process untill beans are almost done then add two big cups of vegitables and process untill its just about smooth but allow for some "mouth feel". taste and season accordingly. Enjoy within a week of making and keep refridgerated.
~AK


----------



## stayathomedad (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks a lot buddy it sounds delicous! i will claim the recipe as my own.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2011)

stayathomedad said:


> i will claim the recipe as my own.


I for one hope this comment was in jest.
If not -


----------



## luckandleather (Apr 20, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I for one hope this comment was in jest.
> If not -


ditto that

I can't wait to make canna butter. I will bake some very special cookies at christmas, my specialty. My friends will be pleasantly surprised this Christmas.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 23, 2011)

I know this is not the spot to make an official announcement, but hopefully AKGrown will be the kind gentleman that he as shown himself to be and forgive me when I say "I'M AN ALASKAN NOW!!" Waahhoooooo!! Yep, California about took me under with the high cost of everything and the low wages. I flew into Anchorage a couple of weeks ago and am trying to find a place to live for me and the family. I love this place like no other. Yep, I brought my stash with me!!  If you're from here, lets hook up sometime.


----------



## akgrown (Apr 25, 2011)

sorry bro I live in San Diego Ca but am from AK. I am moving to Yakutat for the summer so if you make it out that way look me up. Anchor town is nice, if you like a good bar with nice boobies hit up the Great Alaskan Bush Company. Peanut Farm is ok but the food sucks. What side of town are you stayin? Stay out of the spenard and Mtn View neighboorhoods if you have kids as these are the "Ghetto" communities


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2011)

akgrown said:


> sorry bro I live in San Diego Ca but am from AK. I am moving to Yakutat for the summer so if you make it out that way look me up. Anchor town is nice, if you like a good bar with nice boobies hit up the Great Alaskan Bush Company. Peanut Farm is ok but the food sucks. What side of town are you stayin? Stay out of the spenard and Mtn View neighboorhoods if you have kids as these are the "Ghetto" communities


I was in the Peanut farm last year (for the last time) - the food did indeed suck and the waitress was a fat slovenly underdressed bitch !
I've eaten my last nasty ass burger there.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL, I'm staying in midtown for the time being. I'm not having a lot of success finding a place. I got the heads up on mtn view and ...some other view and Spenard. I don't waste my hard earned, not nearly enough cash on titty bars.


----------



## akgrown (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude best burger in anchorage is WeeBees on O'Malley right next to the health club.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 26, 2011)

I passed Wee B's Sunday!! I thought it looked like a good burger place. I will most def have to check that out.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Been so long since I posted, been working my ass off 7 days a week 10hrs a day for 3weeks straight. Im workin on some new ideas that may just blow your mind and will be great for the movies. I may even try to sell it for medical purposes only. Ha i bet you wish you knew what i did right now......evil laugh.....sorry baked and trippin. A bear is outside my cabin walking around and im tired of it. Fresh sockeye in the fridge, im feeling some sashimi tomorrow...mmmmmmm


----------



## doowmd (Jul 6, 2011)

Good to hear from ya again AK! 
Guess that bear's smellin that sockeye ALL the way through the house! Scary shit brother!!! Think ya might have to shoot it?


----------



## lexros (Sep 16, 2011)

akgrown said:


> *Blazin Buffalo Wings*
> 
> *2-4 lbs chicken wings*
> *1/2 cup of your favorite hot pepper sauce*
> ...



its BBQ time


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2011)

It's great to have you back AKgrown!! I'll set the table.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Shake-n-bake AK's way.

There are those of us who love our shakenbake but sometimes we just dont have any so here is my own personal recipe for a shae n bake coating

2 rolls of ritz crackers processed in food processor or blender till they are finely ground up or 2 cups of breadcrumbs but ritz are better
about 2 tbl of paprika
2 tbl of garlic powder
1 tbl of onion powder
2tsp oregano
2 tsp basil
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp poultry seasoning

place bread crumbs and seasoning together in a one gallon zip lock bag and shake vigerously. this makes enough to coat about 3 whole chickens.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been wondering what happened to you.
Glad you're back.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Homemade chili verde with pork

1 whole boston butt pork roast. 
about 4 large poblano peppers, roasted, skinned, seeded and diced
2 bell peppers roasted skinned seeded and diced
4 jalapenos also roasted skinned seeded and diced
2lbs fresh tomatillos shelled 
2 tbl minced garlic
1 whole yellow onion small dice
1tbl ground cumin
salt + pepper to taste
1 1/2 chopped cilantro

Pat pork roast dry, cut into 3/4" cubes and season with salt and pepper. in a large dutch oven over med high heat add a little oil and brown pork on all sides make sure not to crowd the pan or it will not get hot enough and the pork will lose a lot of liquid. so if you have to brown the meat in several batches do so. Once the pork is browned remove and set aside. Add onion and garlic and cumin to pan and cook untill tender, add diced peppers and chilis sautee for 2 - 3 mins, add pork back in and add tomatillos. simmer for a good 2-3 hours on low. season with salt and pepper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome back AK!


----------



## tripboufe (Mar 26, 2012)

nice, do u got any for coockies or brownies???


----------



## akgrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Stuffed Chicken Parm, A complicated and laberous recipe but well worth the work

for the chicken 
2 large boneless skinless chicken breast
salt and pepper
2 cups panko bread crumbs
1 cup shredded parmesian cheese
2tbl italian seasoning
1 stick softened butter
5 cloves roasted garlic
The Stuffing:
1/2 cup softened cream cheese
1/2 cup shredded motzerella
1/4 crumbled feta
3 tbl minced green onion
2 cloves roasted garlic
2 oz sliced procusitto or other sliced italian ham
salt and pepper

Begin by melting the butter over low heat, and add the five roasted garlic cloves and give them a good mashing with the back of a spoon. cook over low heat for 5 min and set aside. In a processor mix all ingredients for stuffing together and process untill smooth and set aside. Take your chicken breast and from the front to the tail cut a deep pocket but making sure not to cut thru the other side or the bottom. Take your stuffing mix and put into a zip lock bag. Cut off one corner of the bag and pipe the mixture into the chicken breast untill you have filled the cavity but not so full its pouring out of the breast. mix together the bread crumbs and cheese with iitalian seaoning and place in a tupperware or other dish suitable for dredging. dip the chicken breast in the roasted garlic butter making sure to coat completly then dredge into crumb mixture. make sure to coat completly you can even double dip. Once breaded allow to refridgerate so the the stuffing and breading sets about an hr. mean while pre-heat oven to 375 degrees. Cook chicken breast in oven untill stuffing center has reachd 165 degrees F. Serve over a bed of linguine pasta with a mild marinara sauce and sauteed vegetables.


----------



## dherrington (Jul 12, 2012)

I found it Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## dherrington (Jul 12, 2012)

Anytime you want help I would love to partner up with you and make a book! I think it would do well.


----------



## keefbox420 (Sep 11, 2012)

akgrown said:


> the longer it marinates the more it absorbs no more than 2 days but if there is any left over than yes toss it it would be extremely un sanitary to re use oil that had raw chixen in it


soooo waistfull wouldn't a good canna chef or any chef for that matter use that wonderful chicken oil mixture to make a tasty sauce garlic creme or a de glazzed sauce of some kind for the chicken comon im no chef and i definitely wouldnt toss it shit


----------



## akgrown (Oct 14, 2012)

So ive been working at a place where i have to take randoms and have just kind of taking myself away from the smoking scene. Unfortunatly on friday I was let go because of some paperwork problems so now im back, smoked my fisrt hole joint in a year yesterday and hopefully will be back to posting recipes once i get some product to work with. have lots of new great ideas to work with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2012)

excellent news errr ok so not really but glad your back man.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2012)

Bummer that you lost your job. 
On the upside, RIU gets to see a lot more of you.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm still looking for a job. I had one for two weeks but it didn't work out; in fact it sucked. Better to stick with the unemployment than a shitty job you hate when you're not making that much more money. I had my second interview with a company and it looks very promising but I'll have to take a piss test so I'm having to abstain for the moment. Anybody around A-town give me a holler and lets grab a cup-o-joe sometime.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm still looking for a job. I had one for two weeks but it didn't work out; in fact it sucked. Better to stick with the unemployment than a shitty job you hate when you're not making that much more money. I had my second interview with a company and it looks very promising but I'll have to take a piss test so I'm having to abstain for the moment. Anybody around A-town give me a holler and lets grab a cup-o-joe sometime.


I'll be in anch tomorrow.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2013)

I gotta work tomorrow and already have plans to take my son snowboarding after work. I'm still off on Tues and Wed.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 5, 2013)

Well ya missed me anyway lol. I'll be out that way eventually. We will catch up eventually. I still have some 2 month cured stuff for us to chief on. You needa texta brotha sometime.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 6, 2013)

Did I get your number? Sorry, I'm really fried right now and can't remember if I got it and if I did, where is it? I'm going to be asking for weekends off very soon; hopefully that will give us a better opportunity to meet up.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Look for it on messenger.


----------



## inspiredgardener (Jan 14, 2013)

mmm I love cooking with canna can't wait to browse through all the yummy recipes. AK has anybody offered to put this all in PDF form for you?


----------



## akgrown (Jan 19, 2013)

inspiredgardener said:


> mmm I love cooking with canna can't wait to browse through all the yummy recipes. AK has anybody offered to put this all in PDF form for you?


no they havnt but...i will eventually then i'll market it to those who want it.


----------



## rollandtoke (Apr 8, 2013)

I read through EVERY post in this topic and collected most of the recipes that involve canna-butter/oil/tinc, and I wanted to give a huge THANK YOU to AK! I will be making a nice butter batch this week and was looking for recipes to try, now I dont know what to start with!

Will be looking forward to many more recipes from you!


----------



## potpimp (Apr 8, 2013)

I highly recommend the apple butter bars!!


----------



## Zxvc2 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Akgrown

Can you please do some chinese food (I LOVE CHINESE)*
*Specifically: crab Ragoons, Egg-rolls, shrimp fried rice, orange chicken, lo mein
*Thanks....


----------



## Green Troll (Jul 18, 2013)

Zxvc2 said:


> *Akgrown
> 
> Can you please do some chinese food (I LOVE CHINESE)*
> *Specifically: crab Ragoons, Egg-rolls, shrimp fried rice, orange chicken, lo mein
> *Thanks....


oh god yes. yes yes yes.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 20, 2013)

Green Troll said:


> oh god yes. yes yes yes.


Wanna ciggy and cuddle now?


----------



## Dimethylpixeline (Mar 3, 2014)

I make infused coconut milk ice cream, it's the dankiness!!
It turns out more like frozen custard than all the "ice creams" (more like frozen hash water) than I've ever seen!

I can post a recipe if you all would like


----------



## Dimethylpixeline (Mar 3, 2014)

Try infusing coconut milk and replace the regular milk with it! So good, and soooo potent!


----------



## KCJNUGS (Jul 13, 2014)

akgrown said:


> So like i promised im going to start this cook book and update weekly and here are the first 2. like i said one savory and one sweet. all recipies will call for canna butter or oil or tincture etc...
> 
> This is an awesome recipie thats one of my munchie favs
> 
> ...





akgrown said:


> So like i promised im going to start this cook book and update weekly and here are the first 2. like i said one savory and one sweet. all recipies will call for canna butter or oil or tincture etc...
> 
> This is an awesome recipie thats one of my munchie favs
> 
> ...


does cooking with cannabis reduce the potency by the time you eat it?


----------



## Don Geno (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome !! keep em coming !!


----------



## fumble (Jul 21, 2014)

Dimethylpixeline said:


> Try infusing coconut milk and replace the regular milk with it! So good, and soooo potent!


What kind of coconut milk do you use? The can stuff? I use Silk (R) from refridgerated section. I don't think it is the same?


----------



## Stack2006 (Aug 11, 2014)

For all you cannabutter cooks out their. Check out the cannabutter mold & storage containers. Forms your butter into standard 4 oz sticks with tablespoon marks embossed right on the butter. No more guessed measurements and they make long term strage a breeze. www.cannawareproducts.com


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 19, 2014)

So yesterday I made a tea. My shoulder has been hurting and I remember making a tea some 5 yrs ago that really hit me like a ton of bricks. 

All I did was grab whole milk (15g Fat) and .8 g of bud. I took and emptied a chai tea bag (left some tea for flavor ) added bud and reselaed it(tied it back up). 

So since I used a microwave I made sure there weren't any staples and put it in for 5 min (half cup of milk - I don't like drinking whole milk ). I covered it with a plate so the vapor wouldn't escape. Stirred it covered and let sit. Microwaved it again 5 min and repeat. Did it 4 times and let it simmer well. 1and 1/2 or more. I added a bit of water after and honey for taste. It didn't screw me up like last time (but my tolrence is way up)where I was holding on to the rug , thinking I was gonna fall up, but eased up the annoying pain. And I Slept well. . 

Funny thing though my wife had 3 sips ( so she says ) and I noticed she was acting funny. I asked her and she said " I drank your tea, and everything seems so focused - everything is here " She had her hands in front of her. She was so happy in a cerebral state. Now just 5 minutes ago she asked me to make her some more. Hahhaah, I guess it was good.


----------



## amz (Aug 26, 2014)

akgrown said:


> So like i promised im going to start this cook book and update weekly and here are the first 2. like i said one savory and one sweet. all recipies will call for canna butter or oil or tincture etc...
> 
> This is an awesome recipie thats one of my munchie favs
> 
> ...


nice stuff, thanks for the share!


----------



## Niellanche (Oct 17, 2015)

oh my! great recipes! i saved some. thanks. will try it


----------



## Okelif (Oct 21, 2015)

Cool. I'll give it to my gf to cook.


----------



## Ms. Nobody (Oct 30, 2015)

*akgrown *

Thnks for the recipe!


----------



## felipesgonzaleza (Jan 12, 2016)

Stack2006 said:


> For all you cannabutter cooks out their. Check out the cannabutter mold & storage containers. Forms your butter into standard 4 oz sticks with tablespoon marks embossed right on the butter. No more guessed measurements and they make long term strage a breeze. www.cannawareproducts.com
> 
> View attachment 3226391


Nice to know!


----------



## akgrown (Mar 10, 2016)

Hehehe, i cant believe this sticky is still here. been so long since ive been on this site let alone post recipes. Those butter molds look great I always just used a measuring cup and poured 1/4 and 1/2 cup portions into a non stick muffin pan


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome back. 
Was wondering what became of you.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 17, 2016)

This is one of my favorite sticks.


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 25, 2016)

From A to Z of fending off hunger, while having some fun at the same time. Can't go wrong there, thanks for sharing all these wonderful and amazing recipes. I am definitely going to have some interesting dinner experiences these next few weeks with all this Cannabis!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 3, 2016)

akgrown said:


> i would definantly use it in the crust or if its dutch apple i would use it in the streudel. good luck and be careful and over powering edilbe high is not as satisfying as you might think. good luck and let me know how it turns out


Your right on that one be careful to much is not always a good thing no taking it back. I make chocolate often but have been looking to do hard candy for that fact it won't melt in the heat do you have a good hard candy recipe?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## midtrans (May 19, 2018)

I know this is not the spot to make an official announcement, but hopefully AKGrown will be the kind gentleman that he as shown himself to be and forgive me when I say "I'M AN ALASKAN NOW!!" Waahhoooooo!! Yep, California about took me under with the high cost of everything and the low wages. I flew into Anchorage a couple of weeks ago and am trying to find a place to live for me and the family. I love this place like no other. Yep, I brought my stash with me!!  If you're from here, lets hook up sometime.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2018)

midtrans said:


> I know this is not the spot to make an official announcement, but hopefully AKGrown will be the kind gentleman that he as shown himself to be and forgive me when I say "I'M AN ALASKAN NOW!!" Waahhoooooo!! Yep, California about took me under with the high cost of everything and the low wages. I flew into Anchorage a couple of weeks ago and am trying to find a place to live for me and the family. I love this place like no other. Yep, I brought my stash with me!!  If you're from here, lets hook up sometime.


Congratulations on moving to our beautiful slice of heaven.
I live in Alaska but not in Anchorage and I wish you well & would suggest checking out the link for Alaskan contacts.
https://www.rollitup.org/f/alaska-patients.100/

Do you have a job lined up?

Again, welcome.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (May 26, 2019)

akgrown said:


> I went to the dispensary againg today and picked up some new stuff that is a pretty hard find. It was Kool-Aid Mix with THC. It was 10 for a 1 0z cup of mix which is good for 16 oz of koolaid. I just had about 4oz of kool-aid and I am ripped. When I can afford some Tincture I am going to figure this recipie out and market it.


Did you ever figure out the recipe? Let me know.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2019)

BelchertownBuddy said:


> Did you ever figure out the recipe? Let me know.


We appreciate you tenacity but you do realize the recipe post you quoted was 9 years ago and AKgrown hasn't logged on in 3 years?

Don't hold your breath waiting for an answer.


----------



## BelchertownBuddy (May 27, 2019)

Did not realize. Thanks.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 24, 2020)

dirtsurfr said:


> I posted this a week ago sorry for the repost but in case some one missed it..
> Let me know what you think
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


What is the paraffin do?


----------



## caapban (Jul 3, 2020)

THCA is non-psychoactive (meaning it does not produce mind and body altering effects). If you want to achieve the full psychoactive effects of your butters, fats, oils, sugars or alcohols, decarboxylating the plant material to convert the THCA to THC prior to infusion is essential.
Control of heating temperatures and times is critical when cooking with cannabis. Heating cannabis also converts THC to CBN. At about 70% decarboxylation, THC is converted to CBN at a faster rate than the THCA is converted to THC. Higher CBN levels will produce more sedative effects.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 7, 2021)

Just randomly decided to pop in to rollitup....cannot believe my ol cookbook sub is still online hahahah...awesome.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

akgrown said:


> Just randomly decided to pop in to rollitup....cannot believe my ol cookbook sub is still online hahahah...awesome.


Good AM! Where have you been? This forum needs a jumpstart again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> Good AM! Where have you been? This forum needs a jumpstart again.


I agree, this was one of my favorite threads.
Missing you AK.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

With all of the Instant Pot & Air Fryer recipes out there now there should be some new things on this forum, especially with concentrates available.

Depending on my upcoming yield I hope I'll be setting aside 4 zips to make concentrates for experimental cooking.

One thought I had is black licorice toffee. I like black licorice but love black licorice toffee. I would have to watch my consumption of that. I read regular consumption of black licorice can cause heart arrhythmia leading to death.

Any suggestions or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 7, 2021)

I still puff a little but Im not much of a cannabis chef anymore, I spend my life as a slave to my fishing lodge not much time for being knee shaking high anymore. GreatWhiteNorth, cant believe your still around haha. Here is a quick one for ya'll to salivate over that Ill prepare for the odd fishing client

Bullwinkle Poutine' 

I make this in my instapot cuz I can start with a frozen moose roast cuz i was to stoned to remember to thaw one the night before. 

Moose Roast - neck, rump whatever just a big ol hunk of meat
1 Can of Root Beer (dont need to be the fancy kind but a bottle of Henrey's is the best)
2 tbl Brown Sugar
1tsp Soy Sauce
1 TBLsp of Worstechire
1 stick of cannabis butter -super cleaned and you decide on how potent you want it to be
1 bag of French Fries thin cut
1/4 cup of fresh cheese curds if ya can find em (I order mine from Tillamook and receive them frozen)
Brown Gravy (some people like the powder stuff others like to make their own) I make a Demi Glace' from moose bones 

In your insta pot add the first 6 ingredients and set to pressure High for 40-60 mins or 120-140 mins if frozen. After you have reached cool down and can safely pop the lid remove 1 cup of the reserved juices and set aside. Take a fork and shred the shit out of that meat you want it stringy and soaking up all those juices. 

Heat your oven to 425 and cook your taters as directed

Take the one cup of reserved juice and add to 1/4 cup of demi glace' and bring to a boil. Thicken with "Wondra" gravy thickening stuff it works great!!
Your fries should be hot and ready by now so its time to assemble. 

Start with a small ladleful of your crazy gravy dont drink it (I know its hard not too) then lay down a bed of Fries. top with cheese curds and the shredded moose making sure to get that juice all over the place. Toss the whole mess under a broiler set to med or hi till the curds are bubbling and the meat is getting crispy. Remove and smother in your home made gravy and top with more cheese curds and some fresh parsley....I usually wont serve this till their last day otherwise they just sleep through their fishing trips!!!

~Enjoy~


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

No moose in the deli section at Publix.


----------



## akgrown (Mar 7, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> No moose in the deli section at Publix.


any red meat roast will work...also great with pulled pork...where i live milk is 12 bux a gallon and we dont have any publix...certaintly cant afford meat from the grocery store. Some days I swear Im gonna grow Antlers and Fins if I have to eat any more moose and salmon...in fact Im having salmon tonight cuz we had moose fried steaks last night....need to get some warmer weather and go get some halibut...pittacio crusted halibut with my canna burre blanc is pretty good


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 8, 2021)

akgrown said:


> any red meat roast will work...also great with pulled pork...where i live milk is 12 bux a gallon and we dont have any publix...certaintly cant afford meat from the grocery store. Some days I swear Im gonna grow Antlers and Fins if I have to eat any more moose and salmon...in fact Im having salmon tonight cuz we had moose fried steaks last night....need to get some warmer weather and go get some halibut...pittacio crusted halibut with my canna burre blanc is pretty good


You get the freshest. The halibut sounds great.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> With all of the Instant Pot & Air Fryer recipes out there now there should be some new things on this forum, especially with concentrates available.
> 
> Depending on my upcoming yield I hope I'll be setting aside 4 zips to make concentrates for experimental cooking.
> 
> ...


I had no idea about this licorice thing.... but my suggestion don't eat so much licorice. Cuz if the licorice don't kill you the sugar will.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 8, 2021)

I cut way back on sugar and now those treats actually make me ill at times. The even keel of energy is much nicer.


----------

